# Trying to get serious about grooming



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I have started to take the plunge about getting serious about grooming. I have a good friend who won the world grooming award a few years ago (she happens to see Dora every week too!) who started to help me. I took the pad trimmer to Dora's paws trying to cut circular and she kind of laid down the law on me! She printed out show pics of havanese and showed me all the nice things I need to buy and how to use them!<BG>

I thought if I ever want to be involved in the world of showing, I better be realistic if I can even keep my pet dog in a longer coat! My thought process right now is why can't I fall in love with pugs!

Okay my question is- do I have to blow dry Dora after every bath? She doesnt like the blow dryer and it is warm out so we went outside and she sun dried herself. Her hair doesn't look as straight as it is after blow drying it but it still feels really nice- maybe it was the product?

Do any of you wrap their hair on the sides or what do I do because of her harness and walking? This is my problem area because as soon as Dora starts matting, I usually take the scizzors <this is where Alicia my grooming friend gasped the loudest!>

I used Alicia's round tip scizzors for cutting the paws and it is absolutely adorable. I always love the way she comes back from her groomer and now I know some of the secrets!

Thanks,
Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> My thought process right now is why can't I fall in love with pugs!


OK, I found that to be a very funny comment! 

No, you don't need to blow dry her after every bath. It will help keep mats at bay and it will teach Dora to behave while being groomed, but you certainly do not have to do it.

I have considered wrapping, but it is absolutely not necessary. The only people that I know that wrap are professional groomers or professional handlers. Don't feel that is necessary at all.

You don't need a bazillion tools either, but you do need to use those scissors sparingly, if at all. (Other than trimming feet, you shouldn't need to use them hardly ever.) Keep up on Dora's coat, brushing her more often and possibly taking mats out with your fingers.

You don't need to compare yourself to a professional groomer, but do take some of her tips and learn from them. You do have an advantage there. (Don't let her convince you to do the wrapping unless YOU really want to do it.)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I only blow dry them if it is really cold in the house. Otherwise, I just towel dry and then they run around the house for about a half hour and blow dry themselves.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats what my guys do when I bath them at home. not only do they run like h... but they rub themselves on the carpet, the couch, pillows, anything they can find. I try to grab them every 10 minutes & get a comb or brush thru them & send them on their way for more racing. The running does a great job of drying them out


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus loves the blow dryer. It is the part of the bath that he likes!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Kimberly!

I was just so excited over the shears because she showed me how to cut her paws so they look round. She actually flips the paws over and does it upside down! I would have never thought to do that. I usually start cutting and then they just look silly. I have a professional groomer but I have really decided I better do this on my own if I am thinking of a show puppy down the road. It gets awfully expensive to have Wendy do it every few weeks.

I think wrapping is probably unrealstic for me. I should use my energy to just brush her out! Dora is very active and likes to take her top knot out when she is bored let alone wraps!

For everyday brushing, do you recommend a pin or a slicker? I bought the nice Chris Christensen brush but wasn't sure what would be best to try and keep the most coat.

For now, I think I will let her dry. She doesn't mind the bath, she does like to roll in the yard. Obviously, my first thoughts are Dora's happiness. Who knows maybe we get frustrated, shave her down, and I decide a show dog isn't going to happen in the Brown household!

Thanks again,
Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> For everyday brushing, do you recommend a pin or a slicker?


Definitely a pin brush. Avoid the slicker if at all possible. I will use it to brush the feet upwards for going through the hair just before we go into the ring sometimes, but a slicker is really harsh on the silky Havanese coat.

If you do show her, I'd recommend the blow dryer before you go just because it tames the hair and keeps a neater look longer, but if you don't want to and she doesn't like it, then don't bother with it on a regular basis at home.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

speakin' of grooming..I give capote a bath every week and blowdry and brush him out afterwards. He freaks! He hates the water no matter how many treats and I get about as wet as he does. He won't sit still when I dry him..he has to run around and get away or attack said dryer or avoid it in general..even if you give treats, and he'd rather eat the brush than let it brush him. How do you get him to just..sit..and enjoy the pampering???


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I will remember slicker for feet and pin for the rest of her hair. I would say all her hair is at least 5 inches long so we are doing okay. I just get lazy about it and dont brush her and then I cut the bad out usually. I think I will just carry a brush in the training bag and before we go to practice we will have some brush time.

I just want to see if I can realistically keep up with a full coat before I think about a conformation puppy!

I blow dry her sometimes but last weekend we sat out in the lounge chairs and I brushed her as the sun dried her. Dora hates the giant dryers. She is okay with my hair dryer but the big grooming ones she hates. When we were at the last show for Obedience, one went off and she freaked out. She was trying to run away.... not what you want 5 mins before you go in the ring! She calmed down once she started to realize it wasn't for her!

Thanks again,
Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, I think it's wonderful that you want to take grooming more seriously in hopes of knowing what to do should you get a conformation pup! Good for you! 

I agree that blowdrying isn't all that necessary and like Michele and Laurie have said, my boys blow dry themselves by running silly all over. I also grab them every 10 mins. or so for a combing until i think they're done. Problem was, Ricky's last two baths were torture for me and that last one he had made me decide to cut his hair down. I just couldn't handle the matting in his thick wavy hair. After two hours of struggling, with rest periods here and there, I gave up and started cutting the next day. NO trouble at all now!! :whoo:

I have heard that slickers aren't good for Havs, as Kimberly said. 
I dont' even use a brush actually, just two combs. So far, that's all I need, but it might change as the pups get older and their coats change even more.


----------

